
New Lua(JIT) front end for bcc merged - aktau
https://github.com/iovisor/bcc/pull/457
======
aktau
Sorry to comment on my own submission, but: I was always hoping shark
([https://github.com/sharklinux/shark](https://github.com/sharklinux/shark))
was going to be actively maintained (it's a LuaJIT frontend for Linux
perf_events and eBPF), but sadly it appears dead. The Python frontend of BCC
never really appealed to me for some reason.

It seems this new LuaJIT frontend for BCC has at least some of the advantages
that shark had, plus the really strong examples and backend of BCC. Can't wait
'till I get my hands on a newer kernel to try this out.

BCC is an actively maintained project, and the LuaJIT frontend is contributed
by Github who are supposedly using it internally. Exciting!

To everyone responsible for making this: thanks!

